# New Case Advice



## jdiesel33 (May 12, 2005)

Hi, I'm thinking of building my own case and want it to be completely transparent. What is the best and easiest material to use?Plexiglass? Plastic? Acrylic?

thanks


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well most of the stuff people call plexiglass or acrylic is actually the same thing. Here is a page that should clear things up a bit.

http://case-mods.linear1.org/acrylic-lexan-and-plastics-faq/


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

There are a number of companies that do completely transparent cases, and some are really quite good. 

These things thought not difficult to assemble take some time (half a day i would say) but look good as long as they are kept clean. (inside) I would imagine it would take a considerable amount of time to build your own and would not advise it from the 'investment of time' perspective, as well as cost.

YOu can get one for about £50-£100 in the UK I imagine this is about the $50-$100 US. 

Have a click here http://www.xoxide.com/acryliccases.html

Heres congratulating me on my 100th post... woh hoo!


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi again, I have found an article which may be of interest to you. This guy has built his own acrylic case from scratch and has all the steps laid out, as well as some of the do's and don'ts.

http://www.water-cooling.com/articles/acrylic/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Great link!


----------

